# Reddish-brown Stains On Awning



## IK910 (Feb 25, 2005)

This is my first post. I've camped probably 3 times and have kept the camper meticulously clean. This last weekend I was cleaning the roof and waxing the sides when I decided to roll the awning out to clean it. I immediately noticed reddish-brown colored stains near the top of the awning.









Essentially, when you look at the bottom side of the awning there is what I will call a leading edge to the stain that is about 18 inches from the top (where it attaches to the trailer). The stain extends almost the entire length of the awning. The leading edge is the darkest and above the leading edge the whole awning is discolored but to a much less extent than the leading edge. From the top of the awning you would never know there was a problem, it is only when viewed from the bottom side. The entire rest of the awning is spotless. I've tried the black streak remover from Walmart, I tried car soap. I tried scrubbing. I also tried a procedure I had seen on this forum to mix bleach, dish detergent and water and then soak the awning, roll it up, let it sit and then unroll it. All of these seem to have no effect on the stain.









At this point I'm wondering if this is some type of metal stain from the high Iron levels we have in the water in my area however I had a pop-up with a vinyl awning for two years and never saw anything like this. I'm ready to make an appointment with the dealer and was wondering if anyone had seen this and hopefully solved it.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like mildew. I've got those on mine too. I use a mildew type wash for awnings and it kills it. Even rolled up, moisture will get in there. I make it a point to unroll mine and let it dry every couple of weeks while not using it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First off Welcome to the forum.

Have not heard of anyone with the type of stain you have but would have thought the actions you took would have helped.

I dont know where you live but if it is sunny try leaving the awning out as much as possible for a couple of weeks to see if it is affected by UV light. Also try CLR it works well on rust stains but you will need to see if you can find the source or it will come back.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've found that certain leaves stain mine badly. I quit buying the Thedford because any household mold and midew spray seems to work just as well. I've noticed the Lysol brand smells just like the Thedford. Makes you wonder....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have had good luck with Simple Green all purpose cleaner. For stubborn stains, I don't dilute it, wet the surface with water, apply the cleaner, let it soak for a bit, then apply some more and use lots of elbow grease and a scrub brush. It seems to remove or at least lesson most of the stains, and other stuff.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My father also has good results with Simple Green and he also adds a little bleach to it for the white.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have those same stains and can attest that the Awning Cleaner doesn't work on those stains. I have had some luck using Mold Cleaner.

Reverie


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I have those same stains and can attest that the Awning Cleaner doesn't work on those stains. I have had some luck using Mold Cleaner.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]50435[/snapback]​


We are having an awful time with mold on the underside of our awning, and it's getting harder and harader to get the black stain off. What brand mold cleaner are you using? Has anyone used diluted clorox. I'm a little fearful it might damage the awning. What do you guys think?


----------

